
How to dispel the unfinished side project curse - Keres
https://www.cronofy.com/blog/dispel-the-unfinished-side-project-curse/
======
mr__y
Great reading, however this seems to ommit the fact that very often after the
first wave of enthusiasm fades away, cool world-changinf revolutionary side
project turns out to be not so cool and it gets abandoned because, well, it
should be so. I mean sometimes it's actually good to abandon the
sideproject/idea if you realise that it's not worth pursuing.

